# Anyone from Texas?



## shimmer1221 (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking for others in Texas and friends.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello. I'm from Dallas, what about you?


----------



## shimmer1221 (Feb 18, 2010)

im in Mansfield, TX.


----------



## PrawnConnery (Jan 15, 2009)

houston


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

near Houston


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im in El Paso, Tx waving a hand. :O)


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Not in Texas, but I'm quite literally five minutes from the Texas border.


----------



## Meep (Feb 23, 2010)

*:O*

I'm also in the Dallas area...


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in Amarillo.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

west texas (midland / odessa)


----------



## enigmaticenigma (Jan 11, 2010)

I used to live in Houston, but sadly I moved about a year ago. I thought I couldn't wait to get out, but now I'm starting to miss good ol' Texas!


----------



## yexi17 (Jan 14, 2010)

Dallas Texas yall!


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

Near Dallas


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in Fort Worth. yoo!


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Pflugerville! Just above Austin.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Not originally from Texas and don't live there now, but spent most of my life in San Antonio.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Near the Houston area


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

houston here


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool! Lots of DFW people here. I'm in Denton (North Dallas area).

btw, for people in the dallas-ft. worth area, join this group.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/dallas-social-anxiety-group/


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm in Dallas! Good to see we've got a Dallas support group...


----------



## Loriannie (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm from El Paso too.


----------



## Mo23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Houston


----------



## PrawnConnery (Jan 15, 2009)

houston meetup?


----------



## clutchcity (Dec 28, 2010)

austin


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

Dfw


----------



## sfree (Jan 11, 2011)

I am from Houston, TX originally but am currently living in Huntsville, TX. I plan on moving to Austin sometime in April. If anyone is from these areas and would like to meet up please let me know! I would love to make some friends. You can also add me on facebook http://www.facebook.com/invsblthnk8


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

houston here


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I live in west Teaxas area, but I won't say what city. I'm pretty out there, I'll say that, far from most people.


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm from Austin, drop me a line if you want to hang out.


----------



## McSwiggens (Mar 31, 2011)

D town son ..yup. I cant wait for 90+ weather..


----------



## gloomymuffin (Apr 7, 2011)

woodville :/


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

PrawnConnery said:


> houston meetup?


I'm kind of shocked at how many people here are from TX, esp in or near Houston.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I might be going to Houston this fall to attend The University of Houston . I'm still a bit unsure though b/c I'm still waiting on the scholarship announcements for the scholarships that I've applied for. It's cool to know that there are several people here from Houston though.


----------



## mandm177 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dallas/Las Colinas here!


----------



## cwq (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi people, i am from Singapore. Hows everyone. I know i aint from texas but anyone wanna be my friend?


----------



## nbtxdude (Jun 20, 2010)

Yo. San Marcos/Austin here.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

near Amarillo.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm from Houston but living in Lubbock atm until I graduate in a year T_T


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

yup, im from houston


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

ravenm721 said:


> I might be going to Houston this fall to attend The University of Houston . I'm still a bit unsure though b/c I'm still waiting on the scholarship announcements for the scholarships that I've applied for. It's cool to know that there are several people here from Houston though.


nice. i currently go there.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Houston...south


----------



## rockguitarist89 (Sep 22, 2010)

aafd


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Yes! South Texas!


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

Austin here. I've lived in Fort Worth and Dallas a little, you people need an HEB. Although Austin is known for as being "weird", I felt more comfortable being a loner in Ft Worth for some reason...


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I was in texas but now in Houston. Oh well was good while it lasted. Maybe someday I'll be back


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Fort Worth/Denton/Dallas


----------

